# Custody / Child support question



## Maximillian (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok,

SO she makes 165k annually, I make 125. We split most everything down the middle. Reside in North Carolina

She travels 60 nights per year, I travel very little.
Most of her travel is mid-week during soccer practice and school events.

I am completely involved in childrens lives. School, Sports, I've coached, rarely if ever miss an event or game.

Twofold question: 

1. Wouldnt it stand to reason I would be awarded joint custody? WE already executed an agreement with my lawyer where there would be NO support whatsoever. Problem is that was over a year ago and we have continued to live together stubbornly. WE actually are not married but have lived together for 20 years, hence no alimony

2. If we have joint custody, I presume I can sue for support and have a decent shot based on the above circumstances? I am very credible and look like a boyscout as my friends say.

Thanks for any and all cursory opinions here.....just unsolicited advice!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When you child was born, did you sign the birth certificate?


----------



## Maximillian (Jan 23, 2012)

Huh??

Yes I did.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The reason I ask is that you are not married. In a lot of states an unmarried woman has 100% legal and physical custody of any children born to her. In some states this is true even if the man signs the birth certificate. In those states the single father has to get a DNA test and petition the court to have any legal rights to the child. I’ve read of some cases in which the father was very much involved as you are, but the mother was able to get 100% legal custody and take the children. The father then had to fight for paternal rights. 

Where are the laws in your state about the rights of single fathers?

Answer to #1… it would stand that you could be awarded joint custody depending on your established rights as a single father.

Answer to #2. Yes, you could sue for support. So if you do, you better make sure that your paternity is correctly established.


----------

